# Tyres - What price.



## dreamlander (Sep 16, 2007)

hi there,
need some advice on tyres.does £390 fitted for 3 michelin agilis camping tyres sound expensive?? from ATS

regards
colin


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sorry but simple answer is, can you get them anywhere else local to you. how desperate are you to have them fitted.finaly where abouts are you.

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

what size are they colin.have you googled this at all.some different prices have come up.

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Michelin Agilis 81 8PR Van 185/75R16 Quick fit are same price fitted.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I paid £460 all in for 4 of the new Agilis campers last week. Done by my 'local man' who normally is below the national companies.

PS. 215-70-15


----------



## dreamlander (Sep 16, 2007)

*re tyres*

hi All,
tyre sizes are 195/75 R16c-- fitted to a Hymer 465.
what other tyres do you all use??
thanks in anticipation
Colin


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, I had a Michelin XC 215/75 R16 fitted and balanced for £111 including VAT in November 2007. ( at an independant tyre fitters in Osset West Yorks) So I think you would be better to shop around.
Best of luck. Colin


----------



## bjderbys (May 15, 2005)

Hi 
I have just had two camping tyres fitted at £120.00 each Inc balancing

John


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

For a tyre price comparison try:- www.blackcircles.com

you can use this website to buy "supply & fit" across the country

I got a price & the local fitting agent from this website then called that tyre dealer direct and got a better price when I mentioned going through Blackcircle!!

They don't list Michelin Agils for the 195/75/R16 size but do offer Goodyear Cargo's G26 fully fitted balanced etc for £91 including VAT

£91 x 3 = £273


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

please note you can not mix michelin agilis and michelin agilis camping tyres 
chapter


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

try www.etyres.co.uk they will come out to fit at your home or work, and we found them to be cheaper than others......


----------



## crag (Oct 30, 2007)

I had Event Tyres come to my house twice to replace a tyre, both were Michelin Agilis 205/70 R15. Cost me £91 each


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi colin,

try www.mytyres.co.uk, excellent service, used them twice. they deliver to your house and you can get them fitted anywhere. i use national tyres for the fitting. you can look up reviews for a particular tyre, they do bike, car and commercial tyres.

cheers
simon


----------



## dreamlander (Sep 16, 2007)

*tyres*

Hi All,
Have any of you used the Goodyear Cargo g26 tyres and if so what do you think of them???
cheers
Colin


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dreamlander

A previous camper of mine a 4200kg Iveco Daily based coachbuilt was supplied from new with Goodyear Cargos .

I never had a problem with them. Used & abused them I suppose!

(though I did have a couple of moments on greasy muddy soft grass but it was a heavy van - but nothing as bad as the Fiat campers I had which were always giving me grief getting stuck in the mud)

When the fronts needed changing because of the outer edges had worn 
( power steering ? getting on/off my drive?) I replaced them with more Cargos

The rear ones just never seemed to wear out (twin rear wheels on axle) I eventually replaced them only because they were about 6 years old (at about 55,000 miles? ) with more Cargos


----------

